# Are Sure Cuts alot 3 pro or Funtime Pro 2014 better for rhinestones than Make the cut for rhinestones when starting out?



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

I have Make the Cut which has a simple rhinestone feature. Would SCAL 3 Pro or Funtime Pro 2014 offer better rhinestone features? Just starting out. Need some opinions of users to help decide.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

what machine are you cutting to? I also have make the cut and funtime 2014 so i can do some comparing for you, if you need.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Sandy, I have a Cameo and a Laserpoint 24. Would probably use the Cameo to make templates more than the laserpoint. I have made a couple of very simple templates using MTC. Just trying to find something to help make template making easier without spending a lot. What do you think about Funtime, I was looking at the Pro version.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

I have the Funtime, but I don't have the Make the Cut so I can't give you comparison. I will tell you that the Funtime is a good little program for starting out. It is one of the best at stoning lettering. It is also very easy to learn and there is a lot of tutorials out there on the forum and on youtube.


----------



## cbs1963 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for the info Marilyn. Over the years I have purchased many things I thought would make what I was doing easier, only to realize it did not. That's why I asked the forum. I don't need the very best, but something competent would be nice. MTC's rhinestone feature is very basic. Just looking for a little more.


----------



## Clair9103 (Jul 12, 2012)

This question is old from back in July this year. However, I have three softwares on my computer that I work from Sure Cut A Lot is one with some basic functions that you can work with to do at lease something. Winpcsign is more advance and can do a lot more. Sure Cut A Lot is more of a problem with me because it does not have simple functions that it should like enter if you have more than one line. You have to position the cursor there. A lot of thing this software lacks but you can make something happen.


----------

